# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  xpression camera, virtual camera, EmbodyMe Inc., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - EmbodyMe Inc.

xpressioncamera.com

producthunt.com/posts/xpression-camera

----------


## Airicist

xpression camera

Sep 28, 2020




> xpression camera imprints the movement of your face and head onto anyone while you chat on Zoom, stream on Twitch, or create a YouTube video.

----------

